# Scoring a Bowmaker



## Payner (Jul 25, 2017)

I am running a 4 man team Bowmaker competition this weekend. i currently have 7 teams of 4 players and 1 of three as one player has dropped out. Please could someone shed a light on how to score the 3 man team, as the format i am running is
Holes 1 - 6 		Best 2 scores countHoles 7 - 12 		Best 3 scores count
Holes 13 - 18 		All 4 scores count

Thanks in Advance


----------



## louise_a (Jul 25, 2017)

One option is to randomly pick a "ghost" play from the other teams and use their scores for the missing  player.


----------



## Payner (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Louise, hadn't thought of that


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 26, 2017)

Payner said:



			Thanks Louise, hadn't thought of that 

Click to expand...

It is the best solution all round - especially as the results no longer depend on the organiser's decision 're strokes or allowances!

Just make sure someone else witnesses the drawing of a random player (easy way is to pick from the prepared cards before you start to hand them out) and understands what is happening.


----------

